# ASPC/ASPR/AMHR Area 3 National Show



## KHA (Mar 5, 2012)

* 2012 ASPC/ASPR/AMHR Area 3 National Show is looking for Show Sponsors! If you would like to sponsor a class at the Area 3 National Show in Shelbyville, Tennessee, please email me at [email protected] This is a great way to advertise your farm or business! You can also do a sponsorship in remembrance of a special person in your life. You can sponsor classes by monetary donation or you may donate item(s) for the first place winner of a certain class. All sponsorships will be announced during the show and the sponsor may also present the award and/or ribbon to the winner of their selected sponsorship class(es) !!*

* 100 percent of all monetary sponsorships will given to the winner of the sponsor's selected class(es). NO items or money donated will be held by or donated to the Just For Miniatures and All Pony Club of Florida (Area 3 Show Sponsor) unless specifically requested.*

Dixi A. Cohea

ASPC/ASPR/AMHR Carded Show Manager


----------

